# smoking turkey with stuffing



## topbud (Nov 21, 2017)

I have always been told that I shouldn't put stuffing in the turkey when smoking it. I have been smoking the bird on T-Day for the last 14 years without stuffing and it has always turned out great. In preparations for the day, my family requested that I stuff the bird with stuffing. I was going to try the lots of butter bird from this site this year, but am curious about putting stuffing in there and not getting anyone sick. I have a MES30" and was planning on following the directions to a T. Can you guys give me some insight please. If it is not advised, anyone have a great smoked stuffing recipe?
Thanks. I think Thanksgiving is the best day of the year for smoking
Thanks


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 21, 2017)

My gut instinct is to say not to do it.

First of all, I would be worried about the core of the turkey and turkey juices not getting through the danger zone and to safe temp for a stuffed bird.  Next I would worry that the stuffing might have some bad mojo-turkey juices that aren't safe as well.  Lastly, I would have no idea how long it would take to smoke a stuffed turkey - but I would bet it is a LOT longer since the hot air can't get into the chest cavity.

I would suggest making a dish of stuffing and placing it in the smoker though.


----------

